# Introducing myself



## supercal29 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi - just got a 2013 Nissan Rogue SL for my daughter so I thought I'd join the forum in case I am in need of help as I'll be doing much of the maintenance. I have one question right off the bat. The car only came with one key fob so while I have searched the web, I didn't know if there was a recommended source for more. Is the dealer the best? Looks like I would need to go there to get the fob programmed. 

Thank you, 
Steve
Fishers, IN, USA


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

HI Steve, welcome. To the group! I had the same situation with a 2014 Leaf, the only place to get another key fob is the dealer, bring your registration and ID. 

Thomas


----------



## supercal29 (Jan 13, 2020)

Thank you.


----------

